# Central region help



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm heading out this weekend hoping to find a big ole gobbler. Can anyone direct me to a good spot that nobody else will be hunting in a couple weeks? Honey holes are ok with me. 
Oh, I will be taking my 8 year old son out with me too. I can't let him down. :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

There was about 300 in Birdseye about a week ago.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

There are a bunch in Provo Canyon below the deer creek dam about a mile. Sone of the area is private but some are on public land.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. Can I get some private info. on areas in Tooele County?
I went to a spot yesterday that I was told about but found it to be private property. I guess that doesn't matter to some folks.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

If I get mine opening morning I'll let you know my honey hole.


----------

